# Nutia Rats



## Robert10

Are they fair game when you are bowfishing or are they illegal??


----------



## shauntexex

you wouldn't of happened to shoot one of those beautiful tranquil majestic animals??? They look like a big ole F&%$ing sewage RAT with BIG TEETH im sure you could shoot one if one was attacking you norm self defense =) they smell nice too.....


----------



## Performer Marine

I dont think a fishing arrow would be the most humane thing to shoot them with. Its your business. I dont think its illegal though.


----------



## bowfishrp

I'ts legal but you need a hunting license too. If you are selling the fur you need a trappers license.


----------



## texas two guns

and you have to be anchored or tied off and therby not moving.


----------



## texas two guns

Or not, I can't find the text in the book now.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer

They are rats, fair game all the time.


Robert10 said:


> Are they fair game when you are bowfishing or are they illegal??


----------



## shauntexex

yeah just cant be in a boat when shooting fur bearing animals..... that a boy norm good shot......


----------



## MarshJr.

you can, I think some counties even give a bounty for them too...they tear up roads by burrowing under them


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

A what rat?.......what is nutia?


----------



## shauntexex

*this big basterd*

Its a nutria rat thats not me but got it off the bowfishingcountry website........


----------



## reb5618

Ben there, done that. All I can say is hit 'em in the head. Shot on the the gut one time and it was touch and go there for a few minutes. That was one big upset rat and I wanted my arrow back.....


----------



## donkeyman

**** *** LIKE BIG JUICY PUT UM IN GUMBO


----------



## scoutdog

Nutia are considered Fur bearing animal in Texas.


----------



## lchien

TP&W regulations for Fur-bearing animals including Nutria:


A trapper's license is required to take or attempt to take fur-bearing animals, except that a person who possesses a hunting license may take and possess a fur-bearing animal, provided the furbearer (or any part thereof) is not to be sold.
A department-issued CITES tag is required to be attached to all otters taken and possessed in this state.
A landowner on their own land or their authorized agent is not required to have a trapper's or hunting license if these nuisance animals are taken while causing loss or damage to agricultural crops, livestock, poultry, or personal property. However, such animals or their pelts may not be possessed or sold.
Seasons, legal means of taking, and rules about fur-bearing animals or their pelts are covered in another guide (brochure) called Fur-bearing Animal Regulations. Fur-bearing animals may be hunted at night on private property with the aid of an artificial light.
Note you can shoot them w/o a license if they are a nuisance


----------



## texasair

Since they are an introduced (not native) animal, I would think they may be unregulated and therefore open season anytime, just like axis deer and ring neck doves.


----------



## Captain Kyle

bowfishrp said:


> I'ts legal but you need a hunting license too. If you are selling the fur you need a trappers license.


Who would buy nutria rat fur? ***!


----------



## Miles2Fish

He meant Nutria....Check out some info I found http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/03/080306094624.htm


----------



## redduck

fur companies by nutria and use just like other fur. It is cleaned and died different colors. Not much value because the fur is not one of the preimer furs (fox, bobcat, beaver, etc.) I have trapped and sold them back a few years ago. At one time you could not drive around in a boat on the Trinity marsh or old and lost lake area without seeing hundreds. Alligators have cut their numbers down somewhat.


----------



## da fillthy hoe

*Only good ones a dead one*

Any rice farmer will tell you to kill the whole family if you see them they burrow holes in rice leveys. Just flank um that way you dont have to drag the critters off.


----------



## Rossbow

well the only reason i wouldnt bowfish for them is because you have to pull them in. a .22 would do just fine for me.


----------



## MesquiteMan

You can not shoot furbearing animals from a boat. This is directly from the TPWD guide on furbearing animals:

*It is illegal to: *

Shoot at, take or attempt to take any furbearing animal from a boat on public waters in Texas. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0065.pdf
Notice, this does not say ANYTHING about being at anchor or tied up without the motor on. It simply says "from a boat on public waters".
 
Otherwise, it is legal to take furbearing animals with legal archery equipment while on land.


----------



## texas two guns

That sucks, cause it used to say something about being tied up or anchored.


----------



## luke1277

the other shift at the station kept breaking in to our fridge so we made nutria chicken fried steaks, they were gone when we came back ,lets just say it started a holey war at the fire station.......


----------



## Bassman5119

MesquiteMan said:


> You can not shoot furbearing animals from a boat. This is directly from the TPWD guide on furbearing animals:
> 
> *It is illegal to: *
> 
> Shoot at, take or attempt to take any furbearing animal from a boat on public waters in Texas. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0065.pdf
> Notice, this does not say ANYTHING about being at anchor or tied up without the motor on. It simply says "from a boat on public waters".
> 
> Otherwise, it is legal to take furbearing animals with legal archery equipment while on land.


 Sure glad them pesky whitetails don't have fur...


----------



## Barnacle Bill

luke1277 said:


> the other shift at the station kept breaking in to our fridge so we made nutria chicken fried steaks, they were gone when we came back ,lets just say it started a holey war at the fire station.......


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

luke1277 said:


> the other shift at the station kept breaking in to our fridge so we made nutria chicken fried steaks, they were gone when we came back ,lets just say it started a holey war at the fire station.......


That is funny as hell....I am sure the pranks only escalated from there!


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*big arse rats*

We would should shoot a few back in the 80's on Conroe when it had hydrilla. Sold the skins to pay for gas so we could duck hunt.
I think we got $2-$5 each.

All you'd see is the ears sticking up and you'd ground swat'm.
Those things had huge guts full of green nasty stuff. Nasty, nasty,


----------



## Trouthappy

Nutria used to be thick on Lake Livingston. One time, in the Jungle, we filled up on our jonboat with them, counted 76. Using .22 rifles with scopes. You put the cross hairs on the dark sport where their ear is, and they just tumble over. They completely filled my El Camino's truck bed. We drove to a fur-buyer's house near Colmesneil and he bought them, sorting them by size. Somebody must have gotten the rest of them, because we didn't see many nutria after that trip...Shot them in February 1977, by the way. They were building nests made out of water hyacinith.


----------



## DHouser

I hear in Lousiana there payin out $5 a head and for as many as you can get.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I used to get 3-7$ a hide back in the late 70's to early 80's to a fur buyer at Ludke's feed store in Baytown. I was also getting 15-18$ a **** back then, bring back the good ol days.


----------

